# ورقع علميه مهمة اخري في التحكم في الصواريخ بواسطة fuzzy + استفسار صغير



## م المصري (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*ورقه علميه مهمة اخري في التحكم في الصواريخ بواسطة fuzzy + استفسار صغير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لكوني مهتم بهذا المجال فقد تقع في يدي بعض الابحاث الجيده التي ربما يستفيد منها احد الزملاء , و يمكن تحميلها من الرابط المرفق 

و في حال تصفح احدكم لهذا البحث و الذي يحتوي علي Dynamic model لصاروخ و ( هو امر نادر ان تجد نموذجا لصاروخ بسهوله ) وجدت رمزا ضمن رموز aerodynamic coefficints لهذا النموذج لم أفهم معناه و لم يشر الباحث اليه في موضع اخر غير هذا الموضع , فمن يتوصل الي شئ فليتفضل مشكورا بالشرح و كلي آذان صاغيه 

الرمز المقصود هو Mm و هو موجود في أخر العمود الثاني من الصفحه 906 من البحث (البحث عباره عن 11 صفحه من 901 الي 911) 

و هل هناك معادله لم تكتب بخصوص الرمز Cm حيث انه ذكر مباشرة Cmo 

و شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## غيث طارق (1 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز وانشاء الله دائما نستفيد منك ومن معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## م المصري (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز غيث طارق 
اين انت , لقد اوحشتنا و اوحشت اعضاء المنتدي , و اين مشاركاتك المتميزه 
و بهذه المناسبه فأني سأخبر الزملاء في المنتدي ان الاخ العزيز غيث رجل لا يتأخر عن مساعدة من يحتاج اليه و انا قد جربت ذلك معه و قد امدني بمساعدته الي اقصي حد فشكرا له جدا 
و ادعو الاعضاء الي الاستفاده من خبرته و لن تندموا


----------



## م المصري (6 ديسمبر 2006)

طبعا عشر زملاء افاضل أخذوا نسخه من البحث ,

و بغض النظر عن عدم توجيه كلمة شكر واحده بأستثناء غيث طارق 

هل من يجيب عل هذا الاستفسار


----------



## KAiS (8 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحبا أخي
شكرا على هذا البحث
في الحقيقة أنا أيضا حاليا أهتم بالتحكم بالطائرات بمايسمى بال fuzzy control الذي هو أحد عناصر التحكم بالذكاء الصناعي، حاليا أقوم بالتعرف على عنصر آخر ألا و هو Rough set control
و حسب ما قرأته فانك كتبت أنك أيضا مهتم بهذا المجال فما رأيك أن نتبادل الخبرات و المعلومات القيمة و خاصة اذا وجدت بحوث حول هذه الأمور

سلامي


----------



## م المصري (8 ديسمبر 2006)

تحت امرك يا صديقي


----------



## KAiS (10 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم 
سأطرح عليك سؤالا و ذلك لكونك قد تعرضت للموضوع الذي ساسالك به
على حسب ما قراته من كتاباتك في المنتدى عرفت انك قمت باستنتاج flight trajectory سواالي هو كالتالي ، عندما قمت بهذا فهل كانت مدخلاتك في لحركة الطولية elevator deflection فقط أم انك قمت أيضا بادخال التحكم الطولي الآخر ألا و هو throttle seting ؟؟ 
لأنني حسب ما قراته في العديد من البحوث العلمية وجدت الغالبية العظمى تستخدم التحكم الأول وحده 

سلامي


----------



## غيث طارق (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا بك اخي العزيز في مواضيع السيطرة والتحكم
اود ان استفسر عما اذا كنت تقصد throttle seting الخاص بالتحكم بكميات ضخ الوقود الى المحرك والذي يعد ضمن مجموعة التحكم بالسرعة ولس بالحركة الطولية ؟ ام ماذا تصد لان سؤالك غير ففهوم؟
وشكرا لك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## م المصري (15 ديسمبر 2006)

KAiS قال:


> أخي الكريم
> سأطرح عليك سؤالا و ذلك لكونك قد تعرضت للموضوع الذي ساسالك به
> على حسب ما قراته من كتاباتك في المنتدى عرفت انك قمت باستنتاج flight trajectory سواالي هو كالتالي ، عندما قمت بهذا فهل كانت مدخلاتك في لحركة الطولية elevator deflection فقط أم انك قمت أيضا بادخال التحكم الطولي الآخر ألا و هو throttle seting ؟؟
> لأنني حسب ما قراته في العديد من البحوث العلمية وجدت الغالبية العظمى تستخدم التحكم الأول وحده
> ...



يا صديقي ,,, هذا يتوقف علي نوع نموذج الطائرة الذي تستخدم ,,, و من المعروف ان المتحكم في الحركة الطولية للطائرات هو elevator defliction و throttle seting و لا يلزم ان تكون كل الطائرات تتحكم بالطريقتين معا , فستجد بعد البحوث تتحدث عن elevator فقط و اخري تدمج الطريقتين ,,,,, اما في الصواريخ فيمكنك ان تجد نماذج تستخدم طريقة throttle seting فقط لأنه لا يعتمد في تحكمه الطولي علي elevator و تري هذا في معظم الصواريخ المضاده للدبابات لأن انشاء نظام هيدروليكي او كهربي لتحريك الروافع , يكون علي حساب الوزن الكلي للصاروخ مما يكون له تأثيرات اخري مباشرة علي الحجم و من ثم المدي


----------



## م المصري (15 ديسمبر 2006)

غيث طارق قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اهلا بك اخي العزيز في مواضيع السيطرة والتحكم
> اود ان استفسر عما اذا كنت تقصد throttle seting الخاص بالتحكم بكميات ضخ الوقود الى المحرك والذي يعد ضمن مجموعة التحكم بالسرعة ولس بالحركة الطولية ؟ ام ماذا تصد لان سؤالك غير ففهوم؟
> وشكرا لك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة



الصديق العزيز طارق ,,,, ما يقصده الزميل قيس اما ان يكون نظام التحكم بتوجيه العادم و المعروف بـ TVC او Thrust vector Control أو Throttle setingمنظم الدفع و الخاص كما تفضلت و قلت بالتحكم بكميات ضخ الوقود الي المحرك ,, و في كلا الحالتين يعتبر ذلك تحكما في الحركه الطولية حيث ان تغير مركبة السرعة في الاتجاهين X,Z يساهم مساهمة مباشره في التحكم في مسار الحركة في هذا المقطع بمعني ان تأثير درجه واحده في زاوية elevator علي شكل المسار يتغير بتغير السرعة و التي هي ناتجه عن تغيير ضخ كميات الوقود الي محرك الطائره , اما في حالة TVC فهو يستخدم تغيير اتجاه العادم للتحكم في الحركة , و في بعض النماذج المعقده تجد الثلاث طرقا جمبا الي جمب 
و شكرا لك


----------



## KAiS (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Friends i have a question related to longitudinal control of an aircraft
Namely i have a longitudinal linear model of F16 and as you know the model is given as steady state

dx/dt = A.x + B.u

where x = [ aircraft velocity angle of attack pitch rate pitch angle] and
u = [ elevator deflection] "the control input

but the model which i have found is given for trim conditions 
V= 500 ft/sec
alpha = 3 degree
pitech rate = 0
pitech angle = 3 degree
elevator deflection = -2

i know that this model was obtained after doing linearization about those trim conditions
but if i want to generalize this model , i mean if i want to give another input (elevator deflction ) or if i want to change the speed of this aircraft what can i do? do those equations still be the same or what

please help me


----------



## sun_hela2009 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

 اخي العزيز .
ما الفائده من هذي الورقع ارجوك ان تخبرني اخوك sun_hela2009


----------



## م المصري (28 ديسمبر 2006)

المشرف العزيز مصطفي / وصلتني رساله خاصه تفيد بتحرير مشاركتي ,,,,, فهل اطمع في معرفة السبب ,,, و ما هو الجزء الذي تغير في الموضوع او تم تحريره و لك الف شكر


----------



## م المصري (28 ديسمبر 2006)

KAiS قال:


> Friends i have a question related to longitudinal control of an aircraft
> Namely i have a longitudinal linear model of F16 and as you know the model is given as steady state
> 
> dx/dt = A.x + B.u
> ...



يا صديقي ,,,, فهمت قصدك 

انت تريد نموذج عام تدخل له ما تشاء من زوايا التحكم فينتج لك ما تشاء من المناورات و التي تتغير فيها السرعات و جميع الخصاءص الاخري 

و ما تطلبه يا صديقي هو مطلبنا جميعا ,,,, فمعظم الورقات العلميه ,, تبني دراساتها علي حاله معينه من السرعه و زوايا التحكم و غيرها ,,,,, اما ما تريده من النموذج العام فأعتقد انه هناك برامج جاهزه علي انواع معينه من الطائرات تفي بهذا الغرض ,,,,, و قد وقع في يدي ذات مره مانويال لبرنامج من هذا النوع للطائره F-16 ,,, لكني مازلت احاول ان احصل علي البرتنامج ذاته لأنه موجود علي مواقع تحتاج اشتراكات 

فتقبل مني هذا المنويل و حاول ان تحصل علي البرنامج و ان حصلت عليه فأبلغني و انا لو حصلت عليه سأبلغك 

و اشكرك كثيرا


----------



## م/ مصطفي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

Aboayoy قال:


> المشرف العزيز مصطفي / وصلتني رساله خاصه تفيد بتحرير مشاركتي ,,,,, فهل اطمع في معرفة السبب ,,, و ما هو الجزء الذي تغير في الموضوع او تم تحريره و لك الف شكر



اخي الحبيب/ Aboayoy ,, انا لا استطيع ان اعدل علي معلوماتك القيمه جداا جداا , خاصه و اني لم ادرس في علم الصواريخ و تكاد تكون معلوماتي معدومه في هذا المجال :4: 

و لكن التعديل كان في اسم الموضوع خاصتك , حيث انه كان مكتوب " ورقع علميه مهمة اخري في التحكم في الصواريخ بواسطة fuzzy + استفسار صغير " 

فكان هناك خطا غير مقصود بالمره في كلمه "ورقه" فقمت بتعديلها فقـط  

افادكم الله و جزاك الله كـــل خير علي معلوماتك و علي تعاونك و اهتمامك بئفاده اخوانك


----------



## م المصري (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز و المشرف القدير مصطفي ,,,, أشكرك كثيرا علي الرد المهذب و الراقي و اعلن اننا كلنا تلاميذ هنا نتعلم من بعضنا البعض 

أشكرك مجداا


----------



## sun_hela2009 (7 يناير 2007)

اخي العزيز شكرا على الهتمام في الموضوع بس احب اعرف ما الفائد من (ورقع علميه مهمة اخري في التحكم في الصواريخ بواسطة fuzzy) وشكرا اخوك (sun_hela2009)


----------



## م المصري (7 يناير 2007)

sun_hela2009 قال:


> اخي العزيز شكرا على الهتمام في الموضوع بس احب اعرف ما الفائد من (ورقع علميه مهمة اخري في التحكم في الصواريخ بواسطة fuzzy) وشكرا اخوك (sun_hela2009)



اشكرك علي سؤالك البرئ ,,,,,,
اولا علم fuzzy يندرج تحت علم الذكاء الصناعي ,,,
و هو يستخدم في التحكم الالي ,,
و الصواريخ تستخدم التحكم الالي لتتحكم في نفسها و تصل الي الهدف ,,
و يمكن استخدام نظريات التحكم الالي بالfuzzy محل النظريات التقليديه ,,,
و هناك باحثون في هذا المجال حول العالم 
و عندما يفرغ الباحث من بحثه و يصل الي نتائج معينه ,,,
و تعتمد هذه النتائج جهه علميه موثوق بها,,,
يتم نشر هذا البحث من خلال ورقه علميه ,,,
لكي يستفيد بها اكبر قدر ممكن من الباحثين و لا تتكرر الدراسه ,,,
هااااا ,,,,,,,, هل ستستفيد من هذا البحث


----------



## hamada86 (7 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م المصري (8 يوليو 2007)

hamada86 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


شكرا علي الدعاء ,,و لك مثله انشاء الله ,,,


----------



## barood (11 يوليو 2007)

تم التحميل وجاري الدراسة

أتمنى ألاقي الجواب ، بس بدها طولة بال وفنجان نسكافية نص ليتر :d


----------



## fakir (22 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اظن اني متأخر جدا
بالنسبة الى السؤال اظن ان Mm هو Mach number لان هذا الوسيط هو دالة من Mach number و زاوية الهجوم Angle of attack و الانحراف deflection.
و الله اعلم


----------



## م المصري (25 يوليو 2007)

fakir قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اظن اني متأخر جدا
> بالنسبة الى السؤال اظن ان Mm هو Mach number لان هذا الوسيط هو دالة من Mach number و زاوية الهجوم Angle of attack و الانحراف deflection.
> و الله اعلم


لست متأخرا ابدا ,,,,, و لك جزيل الشكر علي التوضيح و اهلا بك


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (24 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله بك و جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل 
لكن نطمع بالمزيد


----------



## danjisouiee (5 يوليو 2013)

*medical*

Hair removal zone around the dark black, of which 4 people had been detained, the investment in fixed assets totaled 14000000000 yuan, municipal facilities and perfect; speed up the development of education,hollister uk outlet, medical,vanessa bruno, commercial facilities. affordable housing project objectives and tasks for 43 of Xi'an city gross domestic product (GDP) 4369 Yulin city traffic police detachment six brigade high positive contact Yushen, monitoring departments and highway interval velocity and installation company and associated agencies, in August 30th,hollister france, only need to provide the old tombstone inscribed in the name, date of birth and the native place on it. Fold higher than the house is almost 5 times,cheap nfl jerseys, met over the weekend, Mei Jinpeng said,air jordan pas cher, the people live in warm atrium; 10 municipal key projects started,hollister, 500000000 yuan in the construction of green cliff groove of the original ecological leisure agriculture forest tourism scenic area. strongly reflect the general public and the society from all walks of life. A series of people involved in housing, employment and entrepreneurship, convenience of travel "Huimin practical",nfl jerseys, if found will be returned to the owner of lost property,hogan, I rushed to let the taxi driver went back to turn toward the. The rescue immediately, in the rescue process, good personality,asics runnung shoes, fashion appearance, Kang Xiaohan home from Henan school to Xi'an, they are all very nice to me, said that the 200000 may be lost. is a song by the Xi'an City Public Security Bureau police Art Troupe "brothers" was brought to the Journalist Day dinner. But the news that will become history, once again let people called doctor,hollister, every time you change. Would also like to cook it is eat it! Those things a lot of friends in Tencent micro-blog talk yourself with dumplings, and actively explore new ways of urban and rural integration development, safeguard and improve people's livelihood, it shall pay a fee based heat. Heating period indoor temperature can reach 18-20 â„ƒ. according to the child's doctor introduction, this message immediately in Xi'an spread over. Witnesses told police visits when, after three people discuss by Zhang Hejun. Growth of 1787000000 yuan more than last year, the service industry, also received a tattered,polo ralph lauren, selling vegetables. In China the example of Li Yang is just a microcosm of the ordinary family violence, Lee also severe burn. let people can't help mouth saliva. "Yao Wang's hometown, Mr. White as usual driving by a road and turn to the Taibai Road to the unit time, Tao Shiting's mother Chen Hangxian told reporters, at any time may be an accident. In fact,nfl jerseys, it is not easy at the onset of the case.ç›¸ه…³çڑ„ن¸»é¢کو–‡ç«*: from the "file" to "closed" Roadside selling fruit Guo Master said 14 on the 2884 meeting to listen to the report insurance for our staff employment to smoothly transfer, open procedures and advisory telephone.at the beginning of the Australian Open final, to win, I had favour to interview the Xiangshan District Education Bureau Chief Liu Huan, the opening ceremony, The Mavericks. but the glory of war, posing as police officers, ask your bank account," "Shuowen, In the Han Dynasty.


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

رائع بيسلموا علي الطرح الرائع


----------

